# 2 locos per track, 2 tracks



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Just got a 2nd N dcc loco. I have 2Ho dcc locos. I ran 2 N and 2 Ho at the same time. Fun? Yes but you better pay attention witg short loops! It would be easier to keep them seporite with longer loops. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We sometimes have four consist's on a single long loop at shows. The most I've tried to run by myself is three, and I make sure at least two of them have cruise control so I don't have to pay as close attention to those.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Don and John

I regularly run 3 trains (2 freights in one direction, a passenger the other direction)
on my single track DCC main. Do have 3 passing sidings tho. And at times
just to test the agility I run out a short 4th train.  The one armed
paper hanger is a slouch compared to what that requires. :retard:

Don


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I need to improve my coordination! Don


----------

